# An example of an old 19th century skyscraper - in Buenos Aires



## mzn (Feb 18, 2004)

Look at this old building in Buenos Aires, it's one of the many jewels that you can find in the city. 210 ft. tall
Architect: Rönnow (Danish)

In its offices was that the Austro-Hungarian Empire Legacy worked until its disolution in 1918.

This presence reflects on its shapes and meanings: the highest dome, crowned by a Sun, represents the image of the Kaiser Franz Joseph I of Hapsburg; while the smaller one possesses a crown and a moon (then lost) that symbolize the presence of the Empress Elisabeth (Sissy) of Possenhofen, Queen of Bavaria, Austria. Their author unfolds an ornamental repertoire plagued of symbols and associations:

Each one of the colossuses of the antropomorphus brackets was done in the image and likeness of those who constructed the building (the blacksmith, the bricklayer, the carpenter, the own architect). In its basement and crowning there are images from the Argentine fauna, like condors, penguins, bears, owls, and even from the indigenous population. Those were built by assignment of the Architect Otto Wulf. 

This singular work would be the only one carried out by the danish architect Rönnow –of the Jugendstil school- in the country. Jugendstil: In German is a synonym of Art Nouveau. 










































































just crossing the street...


----------



## Brett (Oct 26, 2004)

cool building, needs a cleaning.


----------



## Arunava (Jan 2, 2003)

Absolutely beautiful..


----------



## Gatis (Sep 22, 2003)

What's up with the first floor?
Beautiful building!
It' s a pitty that my homecity at that time got height limits - 6 floors and 20something meters - otherwise we would have something similar at home. Buenos Aires did not have height limits?


----------



## mzn (Feb 18, 2004)

No, we didn't.. That's why we got a few skyscrapers at the time (a 100 mts skyscraper in 1921 and some 80 mts skyscrapers around 1910)

Now we do have a height limit: 180 mts


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

I love buildings like these.


----------



## Chibcha2k (Oct 19, 2002)

fantastic building, history and city :happy:


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

A treasure!


----------



## mzn (Feb 18, 2004)

Gatis said:


> What's up with the first floor?


it's closed... but don't worry because that district is growing a lot. and there aren't any more offices available, so they are doing up a lot of old buildings


----------



## ELV (Mar 1, 2005)

I LOVE THIS BUILDING!!


----------



## Indexi (Feb 13, 2005)

Looks gorgeous


----------



## Ampsicora (Jan 13, 2005)

I like it ,a LOT


----------



## samot (Mar 21, 2006)

Great building!!!


----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

The detail in that building is amazing


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

Amazing.It's a shame I didn't visit this building when I was in BA last year


----------



## fierce_latino (Feb 21, 2005)

I love Buenos Aires and its buildings but this one kinda gives me the creeps... lol


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

That building is awesome, I would kill to live on the top floor


----------



## Caudillo (Apr 19, 2006)

^^ I would kill to have it in my city  This building should be on the gold list of UNESCO or something..


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

Wow, lovely.. kay:


----------



## xfogus (Mar 26, 2006)

Cool, beautiful details!


----------

